# Hymer headlamp adjustment



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

A question for all you experienced foreign travellers. We're just about to take our 680 Starline away to France for a well-deserved break. We don't plan to do much night driving, but we will be forced to drive at least a short-ish way after we reach French soil at approx 10.30pm on the first day. The headlights do not appear to have any lenses that could take beam deflectors (see picture below). Is there an easy way to change the beam direction, or would lowering the beam to its minimum be good enough to stop dazzling oncoming drivers. Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks,

Andy & Kevin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Theres been quite a few posts about this, short answer is no, it ain't easy, I'd do a search in the hymer forum, heres a previous post to get you started....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46616.html

pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Altering the beam direction is a hell of a job [unless you've got tiny hands to get to the 3 adjusting screws at the rear of the lamps- which are usully so tight you cannot shift them] . . . As long as your beams are not set to high to dazzle oncoming divers, I would'nt bother


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Andy/Kev

There is a way but it's not very easy 8O if you do a search on head lamp adjusment you will find a picture of how to do it.

Last Christmas we went to Germany and we just turned down the height of the lights without any problems........enjoy your break, hopefully the fuel price will start to fall now making holidays even more enjoyable.  

Keith


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Our 640 had the same type lights, and having spent half a day ripping bits of my knuckles, I bought a pair of stick beam deflectors in Halfords, (Look for BMW 316 Round 1998 vintage) cut them to size, and made do with that. 

It worked OK so long as you didn't want to do more than 40 mph on dips !

Smick


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We have been on the continent since april. I was going to adjust the headlights before leaving....but never got round to it :roll: . I just lowered the beam on the dash control......and no one has flashed me.

As stated on an earlier reply.....beam deflectors on this style of headlights very rarely work effectively


Doug


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We don't drive at night to often so have not bothered with deflectors or trying to reset lights, also while no excuse, "2 wrongs don't make a right"

Have a look at the foreign lorrys driving in the UK and see how many have deflectors. :roll:


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We drive a LHD Hymer with these headlamps in the UK with just a bit of black tape across the middle portion. It passes the MOT and nobody ever flashes us up for being blinded - and the road still seems well illuminated to me.

Harry


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys, I thought it looked a bit difficult when I checked under the bonnet. I think I'll follow the "lower the beam" advice and maybe do a proper job next time, when I'll leave a lot more time to get it done.

Kevin


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I imported my m/h from Germany and Peter Hambilton near Preston did a few jobs including a modification to the headlights so changing from here to the continent is a simple turn of the headlight unit one way or the other.
Very easy.
Bob45


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bob45
Can you share with us what the modification was?

Zoro


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Bob45, do tell we are all dying to know!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

To be absolutely honest I don't know.
Just been out to check and as you know you can't see very much. One of the fixing screws - the left hand one from the front - is a large headed bolt which sits in a curved slot so the whole unit turns slightly about the other fixing srew/bolt.
Sorry if that is as clear as mud!

Bob45


----------

